# Vuelta Commentators on Peacock



## bionicblint (22 Aug 2021)

The commentators on the Vuelta for Peacock...wow...monotone, no sense of humor, voices that grating to my ear. Sometimes I just turn off the sound. Certainly they can find better? Anthony and Hannah - please choose another career? Thanks...


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2021)

Anthony McCrossan and Hannah Walker, same as last year?

McCrossan is a well known commentator. He's not my favourite but not usually bad. I don't remember if I've heard Hannah Walker.

Hopelessly, Peacock doesn't show me a clip or even show details. It just door slams because it's not available here.


----------



## semakof (25 Aug 2021)

I don't know much bout Peacock but Anthony McCrossan & Hannah Walker are a wonderful combination. They do it together. McCrossan is a veteran. He is my favourite and has a very wonderful sense of humour. He is also very good at giving details on historical places along the road. Due to his experience, he has a lot of story to tell about all the Cyclists. Take a listen and am sure you will like him. He is a good guy. He was at TDF 2021.


----------



## Bianchi boy (25 Aug 2021)

Carlton Kirby and Sean Kelly on eurosport are the best by far


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2021)

Bianchi boy said:


> Carlton Kirby and Sean Kelly on eurosport are the best by far


That's very cruel. Someone might spend money on vpn and apps before discovering the full horror of how far from true that is!


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Aug 2021)

Bianchi boy said:


> Carlton Kirby and Sean Kelly on eurosport are the best by far


Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwen were for a long time the best. 

(Paul Sherwen was at Warrington Road Club)


----------



## bionicblint (26 Aug 2021)

Anthony and Hannah....OMG...like listening to a tooth drilling in a dentist's waiting room. Anybody else...please? Where's Bob Roll when we need him


----------



## Catherine B (27 Aug 2021)

bionicblint said:


> The commentators on the Vuelta for Peacock...wow...monotone, no sense of humor, voices that grating to my ear. Sometimes I just turn off the sound. Certainly they can find better? Anthony and Hannah - please choose another career? Thanks...


I don’t mind Anthony he is much better with a more eloquent commentator. Sadly Hannah drives me nuts, constantly stumbling over her words lots of “Ums” and struggles with sentence construction. It feels as though she has a list of things to mention which she blurts out without context or relevant inflection and most often states the absolute obvious. It is mind numbing listening to her. She needs to go away and research the individual cyclists so the information rolls off her tongue in an intelligent, interesting and engaging manner.


----------



## Milzy (27 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwen were for a long time the best.
> 
> (Paul Sherwen was at Warrington Road Club)


Not Phil. Paul was the best.


----------



## rualexander (27 Aug 2021)

What's all this got to do with the Vuelta? 
Paralympics maybe?


----------



## iridetheroads (4 Sep 2021)

Anthony McCrossan is SO BAD! He makes all kinds of bad calls; makes a statement as if is fact, is immediately shown to be wrong and doesn't correct himself; constantly says what riders are thinking - as if he knows. He makes as many mistakes as Phil Liggett and isn't nearly as entertaining. Please GOD have GSN provide all races next year; I'll take Rob Hatch all day!
My real choice for taking over on Peacock would be the Lanterne Rouge podcast team - these guys would really be great.
Get rid of Anthony!


----------



## sowatts (10 Apr 2022)

Catherine B said:


> I don’t mind Anthony he is much better with a more eloquent commentator. Sadly Hannah drives me nuts, constantly stumbling over her words lots of “Ums” and struggles with sentence construction. It feels as though she has a list of things to mention which she blurts out without context or relevant inflection and most often states the absolute obvious. It is mind numbing listening to her. She needs to go away and research the individual cyclists so the information rolls off her tongue in an intelligent, interesting and engaging manner.


A year later and now watching Amstel 2022. Compelled to check if others feel the same as I'm dying with Hannah's "umm's", "apppp-solutely", "suuch" ... the list goes on. You nailed it; she cannot put together a proper sentence and it sounds like she is out of her depth in trying to make an interesting comment. How on earth did she get this gig? I was hoping she was only limited to the Zwift races but it seems she's somehow getting more popular?


----------



## Alex321 (16 Apr 2022)

Bianchi boy said:


> Carlton Kirby and Sean Kelly on eurosport are the best by far



I know you weren't being serious, but if Carlton Kirby was the only commentator in the world, he still wouldn't be close to the best. I used to think Murray Walker in F1 was over-excitable, but CK makes him seem positively tranquil.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Apr 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I know you weren't being serious, but if Carlton Kirby was the only commentator in the world, he still wouldn't be close to the best. I used to think Murray Walker in F1 was over-excitable, but CK makes him seem positively tranquil.


Are you for real.....some people just don't appreciate class 😁


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Are you for real.....some people just don't appreciate class 😁



Just leave it, all right


----------

